

Chat app synchronization on background in IOS - ruuki
http://stackoverflow.com/q/21078847/1515075

======
jerf
"Note: the app will be running in an environment where _there is no Internet_.
Hence _push notification will not work_ here."

Emphasis original.

The author did not say they have no _network_ connection, they said they have
no _Internet_ connection. The two are not synonyms. This makes perfect sense.
It is factually wrong to laugh at that.

Now, it is possible that shiplu.mokadd.im is using the terms synonymously, but
the text of the question leads me to believe that it is entirely possible that
a local network resource is being used over Wifi and that he understands this
quite well.

~~~
Kluny
Yes, that part could have been explained a little better, but it seems fairly
clear that the person is developing a chat app to run on a local area network.
There are a couple ways to do that. One is bluetooth, which has a very limited
range. Another is radio signals, which I've never heard of anyone using in an
iPhone app (but then again, I don't know much). Another is Wifi direct, which
I've heard is very insecure, but again I don't know. It has the advantage of
not requiring a central router/server.

Would someone who knows more than me care to flesh out any of these points,
since I clearly don't have much information and would like to know more?

